# Shrimp over Rice



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2011)

I love shrimp done til it curls  it's tail up then poured over fluffy rice. into a 12inch skillet pour evooto about 1/8th of an inchadd 2 Tab of butter melt over med heat . Add 1/2 cup minced onion and 2 minced garlic cloves, saute til transparent.Add 1/2 tea dry basil 1/2 tea coarse ground black pepper,and 20 cleaned,shelled and deviened shrimp.Increase heat to high and saute 1 min. Add cream sherry 1/2 cup and 1/2 cup fresh minced tomatoes 2 Tab fresh chopped parsley and salt to taste.This is great over cooked rice that has been browned then cooked in chicken broth. serve with a fruit or green salad.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, that sounds good! I've been messing with shrimp all day today, making gumbo for a party tomorrow. Now I wish I'd set some aside to make your Shrimp Over Rice for dinner tonight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I love shrimp done til it curls it's tail up then poured over fluffy rice. into a 12inch skillet pour evooto about 1/8th of an inchadd 2 Tab of butter melt over med heat . Add 1/2 cup minced onion and 2 minced garlic cloves, saute til transparent.Add 1/2 tea dry basil 1/2 tea coarse ground black pepper,and 20 cleaned,shelled and deviened shrimp.Increase heat to high and saute 1 min. Add cream sherry 1/2 cup and 1/2 cup fresh minced tomatoes 2 Tab fresh chopped parsley and salt to taste.This is great over cooked rice that has been browned then cooked in chicken broth. serve with a fruit or green salad.
> enjoy
> kades


 
Yum!!!  Copied and pasted!  Thanks, Kades.  I love shrimp and rice!


----------



## megamark (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. I love shrimp recipes. I refuse to eat it from frozen.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 18, 2011)

Yum!  I would not have thought of cream sherry, but it makes sense.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 19, 2011)

*Thanks for the recipe. Sounds delicious.*


----------

